# Cichlid suggestion



## cichlid_dude (Mar 13, 2005)

I have a 29 gal with a trio of mollies and 3 ottos and was wanting a cichlid to put in with them. The selection for a tank of this size in this area is pretty slim. The cichlids I have to choose from at most lfs are Angels, Rams, and Kribs. I originaly was leaning more toward Kribs but now I am equally torn between all three. I am wondering what everyone else would do in my situation.


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

I love Blue Rams... They're one of my favorite fish. Come to mention it, I don't currently have any, so I'm gonna go get a pair. Thanks for the idea!!!

BTW, I'd stay away from the angels in a 29 gallon, unless you have another larger tank you can move them to when they're full grown.

I don't know much about Kribs... How big do they get?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Rams are awesome and stay smaller. Only thing is is that they can be sensitive to water conditions.


----------

